# I need other plastisol transfer designs other than the usual..



## rapmoney1 (Aug 11, 2010)

hi< i been in the tshirt business for about two years now< i love the plastisol transfers> it is great but i need other design other than the usual> i use proworld thompsontransfers brandbook first edition ect> can somebody please send me other suppliers> i need the real unique funny offensive designs


----------

